Ask HN: Best monitoring system in 2018? - Berazu
======
indescions_2018
Prometheus 2 is out

[https://prometheus.io/blog/2017/11/08/announcing-
prometheus-...](https://prometheus.io/blog/2017/11/08/announcing-
prometheus-2-0/)

For google cloud, stackdriver is usually sufficient for most queries

[https://cloud.google.com/monitoring/](https://cloud.google.com/monitoring/)

------
jpetersonmn
We use a combination of splunk, solarwinds' server & application monitoring
and new relic. We're about to start using prometheus for monitoring some apps
that we've moved into containers. We also have several thousand
monitors/alerts that are setup in ipmonitor that we're trying to get moved
over to sam.

------
manigandham
For just logs, LogDNA is fast and cheap.

For everything else, Datadog has the best setup although their agent is old
and messy, but they have logging coming soon and some basic APM integration.

If kubernetes, try Sysdig or Netsil.

~~~
twwthxaw
Datadog's agent v6 was rewritten in Go recently:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egSvw7xYw9s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egSvw7xYw9s)

The Datadog agent is well built for K8s, amongst many other things.

If you think the Datadog agent is old I have bad news: Sysdig and Netsil rely
on v5.x of it.

------
danieka
Has to be PRISM, but I'm not sure if NSA is sharing access. /s

------
ha-shine
I am not sure about the best, but we use Zabbix at our company.

------
dyeje
I highly recommend checking out Blue Medora products (full disclosure: I work
there). We offer world class monitoring products across a lot products and
platforms.

